# Технологии и коммуникации > Интернет > Новости ByFly >  Продлены сроки активации и действия карт Wi-Fi

## ByFly

*Продлены сроки активации и действия карт Wi-Fi*
	Уважаемые абоненты! Сроки активации и действия карт доступа Wi-Fi продлены. Подробнее информация представлена в таблице	                                                  [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

